# Floros



## cincy boy (Mar 10, 2005)

For my next Grow Im going to try Floros during Vegg for the first time I usally use a 250 watt HPS and that does good but looking for a change this time Iv collected  two 15 watt rod floros with a high blue coler content and One 26 watt CF thats 56 watts altogether Is that enough for 8 plants or do I need a couple more?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 11, 2005)

for 8 plants i would go with 6 to 8 40watt 4foot tubes.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 11, 2005)

I was only going to use them for like the first week and 1/2 or so to cut back on using my hps weeddog do floros work better during vegg than HPS If I have enough of them? or should i just get a 250 watt MH


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 11, 2005)

This is what I got now                                                                       HID Floodlight with quad-tap CWA ballast. Includes 250-watt HPS ED18 lamp.
Lamp Output: 28000 lumens
Lamp Color Rendition: 22 CRI
Everyday Low Price
$79.90
H:13 3/8-in x W:13 3/8-in x D:6 7/8-in
Features:   
Order mounting separately. 
Quad-tap CWA ballast (HPF) 
Sturdy die-cast aluminum housing and frame, with dark-bronze polyester powder-coat finish. 
Tempered-glass lens, thermal-shock and impact resistant (I took off)
Hydroformed, anodized aluminum reflector 
UL Listed for wet location 
1-year warranty


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 11, 2005)

This is what Im going to get In A week or two
HID Floodlight with quad-tap CWA ballast. Includes 250-watt MH ED28 lamp.
Lamp Output: 19100 lumens
Lamp Color Rendition: 65 CRI
Everyday Low Price
$79.90
H:13 3/8-in x W:13 3/8-in x D:6 7/8-in
Features:  
Quad-tap CWA ballast (HPF) 
Sturdy die-cast aluminum housing and frame, with dark-bronze polyester powder-coat finish. 
Tempered-glass lens, thermal-shock and impact resistant 
Hydroformed, anodized aluminum reflector 
UL Listed for wet location 
1-year warranty


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 11, 2005)

iv never used nuthin else but floros for veggin,  i was gonna use a 150hps and see if its any better than flouros.  still tryin to figure out whats best myself...


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 11, 2005)

i think the MH would probably work better for vegg...  i hear thats the best


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 11, 2005)

yeah im happy i found the site i did its cheap


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 12, 2005)

where did you buy it?


----------



## JahmiN (Mar 12, 2005)

hey man, totally go with floros for Veg for the first Month and then give it Hps.  used 4ft Fluro's with kitchen bath bulbs, 3800 Lumens each bulb x 2. you can pick up a fixture for around 10$ and get the bulbs about 5$ a peice.They work great, love how nice it starts em out for them Big halide in the Sky. if you got any Q's, ask...
late


----------



## JahmiN (Mar 12, 2005)

the 40w 4ft grows 7 plants


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 12, 2005)

MAR i got the lights from www.e-conolight.com 

so jahmin your saying 1 40watt will grow 7 plants for a month?


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 13, 2005)

I was looking on that site I found and found a 65 watt CF for only 6 bucks I plan on getting 2 of those plus I got 2 15 watt rods and a 26 watt CF for like 8 plants that should work thats 186 watts


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 13, 2005)

I was just reading that when you use floros you can also use incendscent bulbs with them
 has any1 tried this or ever herd this?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 13, 2005)

that should be plenty of light to vegg with.  i would forget the incandecant lamps.  they put out more heat than lumens.  more fire hazard. put you money in the flowering lights and not somuch in vegg lights.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 13, 2005)

Im shooting for 200 watts of floros so I have 50 watts per square foot I have to get another 15 watter then I'll be happy I'm really still debating If I should get the MH or stay with the floros I got 2 15watt rods with a high blue in them which is good for vegg the floroswill cost less than the MH to run but probly not as good Results well I dont know what ever happens.........happens.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 14, 2005)

you should be fine with that.  just let that succer vegg and keep your lights as close as possible to eliminate stretching.  less stretch = tighter buds.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 14, 2005)

If they start to strech ill top em once or twice


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok Im saying **** floros and Im getting the MH I think It will bring better results for sure


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

Floros are good for clone or early veg, but you need a MH for good vegging.  But if you want a good floro, try one or two of these:125W CFL 
OR one of these: 200W CFL


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

Use the MH. Nothing veges like MH. Even better use MH with a little red in it. Like the Agromax or Hortilux

And for 80 bucks. You could probably find one on e-bay cheeper then that dude.

Good luck.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Yup. You might find it cheaper. But you might get it, and you might not. It might work, and it might not. We all know that buying from eBay nowdays is a big risk. I have known NTC from back in the day (from mj forums) and nobody has EVER been ripped off by him. He`ll deliver - eBay might, and eBay might not. Its a chance you take...its your money.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Ya, I bought one on ebay, the first one I bought.  When I plugged it in, it was a yellow color.  It had been painted to look like a good light, but it wasn't.  It burnt out about 3 weeks later.  I bought one from my local retailer about ayear ago, and it's still going, bright as hell.  The ones on Ebay are a rip off.  And those two coloured ones look even worse.
Trust me, I know what I'm talking about


----------

